# 50 Beowulf



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

Just wanted to show a few pictures of my 50 Beowulf



















Here is a couple of bullets. The bullet on the left is a 350gr Hornady XTP and the othe bullet is a 348gr Power Belt


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Swweeeeeeett!!!


----------



## Auburn (Jun 24, 2012)

Good lookin gun man!


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

I know its a little much, but I cant wait for hunting season!! I also cant wait to shoot a pig with it. I plan on mounting my GoPro to the rail.

Here is a few shots @75 yards with the EoTech on a bag


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Niceeeeeeee! I'd hate to be on the receiving end of that chunk of lead!


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Yep, great cartridge! I call mine "Thumper"!


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

I call mine Gertrude. I have a video, but I am not sure how to post it.


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

Can I ask where you got the Upper? That looks nice.

I have an extra Lower that I wanted to make into the Beowulf 50.


----------



## cantonmentmike (Feb 2, 2012)

Great Pic with the Quarter!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

That will hurt! Nice


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

kendive said:


> Can I ask where you got the Upper? That looks nice.
> 
> I have an extra Lower that I wanted to make into the Beowulf 50.


It is made by Alexander Arms, but I wouldnt order from them. There is to many horror stories about it taking way to long for people to recieve there stuff.
I found mine at JSE surplus and they have some non threaded uppers in stock now. You can also get them from Midway USA and Cabelas, but both of them tend to be a little more pricey.

I will say this,ammo can be hard to find at times, so if your not into reloading you might want to consider it for this caliber.


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

Triple R said:


> It is made by Alexander Arms, but I wouldnt order from them. There is to many horror stories about it taking way to long for people to recieve there stuff.
> I found mine at JSE surplus and they have some non threaded uppers in stock now. You can also get them from Midway USA and Cabelas, but both of them tend to be a little more pricey.
> 
> I will say this,ammo can be hard to find at times, so if your not into reloading you might want to consider it for this caliber.



Thanks for the Update on Alexander Arms because I was getting close on ordering one from them.

I think I would want on with a Threaded Barrel I like the look with the flash hider.

I don't reload now but been looking into starting anyway.


----------



## 1956_4x4 (Oct 6, 2007)

I recommend that you call AA to check the availability of the upper you want before you order. It only took a week for mine to arrive after I placed the order with them. Also, it looks like there is a complete upper for sale on the hunting section.

Smitty


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

kendive said:


> Thanks for the Update on Alexander Arms because I was getting close on ordering one from them.
> 
> I think I would want on with a Threaded Barrel I like the look with the flash hider.
> 
> I don't reload now but been looking into starting anyway.


If you do get a 50 Beowulf and manage to get some ammo for it be sure to save your brass. I can help you out with reloading them if you need some help.
I wasnt trying to put a bad taste in your mouth about Alexander Arms you can go to Beyond556.com its kinda the old 50 Beowulf forum and do some reading. It just seems there is more horror stories than there are good ones, but like the guy posted above he got his in a week. Just wanted to make you aware of the other places you could get an upper.


----------

